# BBS CH "black edition"



## TKVW (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone have a price yet??? None listed at tirerack


----------



## DPitti06 (Jul 2, 2007)

When are they coming out?


----------



## pseudosuit (Sep 26, 2007)

me want me want me want


----------



## reelknead1 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (pseudosuit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pseudosuit* »_me want me want me want

Me want to Me want to Me want to Me want to


----------



## dustbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: BBS CH "black edition" (TKVW)*

I too would love to have these. Im almost ready to buy new rims and was going to go with the silver but with these I might just have to hold out. Where did this pic come from


----------



## tresdan (Aug 20, 2007)

i thought i had seen these on an 08 RS4 but i guess i was wrong


----------



## ~VR6BMX~ (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: BBS CH "black edition" (dustbuster)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

i want these for my b6 a4!


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

Just wanted to let everyone know that Tomas Sport Tuning in San Pablo, CA is an official retailer for BBS. 
Pricing for the Black BBS CH ranges between $510 and $590 each in sizes from 18x8 to 19x10.
Give the shop a call at (510) 235-2350 for sizing and application details.
Thanks,
Tomas Sport Tuning


----------



## dustbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Did they say anything about a 17" or is black going to be available on the the 18s?


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (dustbuster)*

im getting these but it says stainless steel lip protective lip. does thise mean theres an added lip then compared to its predecessor of only silver? doesnt matter because either way im getting these with a deal


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (what1021)*

Hey All,
I just got an email from a BBS America sales rep. Here is the dilly:
"The 17” black CH is not in the program at this time. The smallest is 18”. The 18x8.5 5x100 retails for $520.00 each"
Hope this helps...


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## dustbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

Well that just sucks..but thanks for the info. I guess I could go back to 18s but I just hate the ride it gives..


----------



## RS4_Quattro (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (dustbuster)*

I just ordered a set of 19's from weksos industries (www.weaksauce.org)


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (RS4_Quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS4_Quattro* »_I just ordered a set of 19's from weksos industries (www.weaksauce.org) 

Do you have any pics of them on your car?


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (BlueGLI1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueGLI1.8T* »_
Do you have any pics of them on your car?

http://www.tirerack.com


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (tresdan)*

sick


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: BBS CH "black edition" (TKVW)*

18x8.5 instock for the S4 @ $ 520 per wheel (finally!)


----------

